# What's the story on Sn3?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I see a bunch of it on eBay, and I understand they're scale wheel flanges? They won't run on regular American Flyer track, I take it? Well... is there track both S and Sn3 will run on? Pikemaster or Gargraves maybe? (they have a square profile at least). There are some cool locomotives for Sn3... are there wheel conversion kits to run on AF track?

Basically, any bit of history on Sn3 (and WHY they'd go for a non-compatible rail) would be wonderful.

Charles.


----------



## lilb (Oct 16, 2010)

Sn3 is Narrow Gauge S Scale. So instead of the track gauge being 4' 8.5" it is 3'. That is the main reason that it will not run on American Flyer Track. To be able to run S and Sn3 you would need dual gauge track. I haven't ever seen conversion kits to regauge a narrow gauge car to standard gauge beside swapping out the tucks, but there is not really any reason to do that since most are based on narrow gauge prototypes and are much smaller than standard gauge prototypes. 

Hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

So far as I understand, the track is still S-gauge, and is not physically narrower at all. I thought it was just modeling a narrow gauge train on the s-scale track. Scale different but track the same. But, I'm not entirely sure, which is why I'm trying to find more info here. I do know that some Sn3 kits are availabile with "hi-rail" wheels, which implies they will work on american flyer track. And there are sn3 wheel kits on eBay right now, with scale flanges, I assume to convert american flyer rolling stock to Sn3.

Charles.


----------



## lilb (Oct 16, 2010)

The track is actually narrower. The scale is the same. The Sn3 designation means:
S means S scale, N means Narrow, and 3 means 3 ft gauge track. I've never seen hi-rail wheels come with Sn3, as it is pointless because Sn3 will not run on regular S gauge track, unless it has different trucks on it, which would then make it regular S Gauge. The Sn3 wheel kits that you see would be for scratch building cars for Sn3 or for kits, not to convert American Flyer to Sn3. 

Brian


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh well. That sucks, and is almost intentionally confusing 

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles -- If you have not yet seen this, perhaps this page will offer some info that explains it in more detail......

http://www.trainweb.org/crocon/sscale.html


----------

